# leechs



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone ever use leeches in the ohio? thinking of tip,in of cut bait with one.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No reason they wouldn't work, but I don't believe there would be any benefit to adding one to cut bait. I can see them working well under a float in a river or creek. They wouldn't be near the top of my preferred bait list in lakes.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Boone

If you got shad, you won't need any other attractant to
cut bait. I doubt that leeches would help skipjack or even cut
bluegill.

If you are thinking the movement helps fish live fish


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I know some guys who used to order big bags of giant "mud leeches" from a baitshop and use them for cats. Not sure how well they did with them, but they stuck to them (no pun intended). I also see no reason to add them to cut bait, but I would try them solo if I had some good size ones.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

About 10 year ago I was unemployed for the summer and all I did was play Frisbee golf, drink, and fish for cats. I would use leeches in then Chagrin under a float. It was awesome I would catch two or three cats on the same leech. You would also get some nice smallies. I tried it again a year or to ago and got nothing.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

great channel bait, when we are fishing for saugeye we catch tons of channels but they are not better than cut shad, if you want channel cats just get a cast net and be done with all other baits. thats all you need. besides leachs cost way more than shad.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks u,all. start,in 10 days vaction tomarrow. go,in to be RIVER SIDE between moscow and meldaul dam. just look,in to try to tweak so old faverits baits. fished moscow all my 46 years of life. think,in of tring some yellow bellies to.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Leeches are excellent for Blues and Channels. Yes tip cut bait with them. This works in paylakes as well as inland lakes as I got out big Channel at Rocky Fork Lake on a shad tipped with a mud leech.

I have dispersed about 2600 to fisherman in need this year. It is looking like if we dont get any more rain we are pretty much done for getting any more mudleeches for the season.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i don,t fish paylakes and zimmer power plant bought up all the land i had to fish (farm ponds) for ash pits.. so i,m left to fish my favert any way, the great ohio river. i fish a lot of rocks and log jams, i have trouble fishing live bait. even hooked through the eyes they seem to find something to try to hide themselfs in, so there goes 5 ozs of lead and hook. figured the leech might give a little movment. and speaking of pay lakes, i saw them freak,in NETTERS jugs floating far as the eye can see. in our fish,in hole. i would like to see ohio put a limit of one cat over 30 pounds per group, both commerical and non commerical. tenn. gotts that i think. what u,all think


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

boonecreek said:


> . i would like to see ohio put a limit of one cat over 30 pounds per group, both commerical and non commerical.


Ohio does have a limit. Those on the Ohio River aren't fishing under Ohio laws.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

i heard that if you let the leech fill with fish blood and use that it would work. i also heard if you do that if you take a pin and poke a hole or 2 in the leech it works also. im guessing it leaves a blood trail. oh and i love cut bait. it stays on the hook and can be used for awhile if hooked right. it doesnt work for every situation but i dont see why you would use a leech on it.


----------

